# Indonesia To Buy Russian Weapons



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2007)

This will make Australia nervous. While not an immediate threat to OZ it certainly could be a problem a few years down the road. The biggest concern I have is an islamist takeover of Indonesia.

http://www.strategypage.com/qnd/indones/articles/20070909.aspx

Buying $12 Billion Worth of Russian Weapons

September 9, 2007: The government finalized a billion dollar arms purchase from Russia. Easy payment terms (fifteen years) were provided. The Russians are eager to please, as this is expected to be but the first installment of a larger arms deal that could add up to $12 billion or more. This massive sale would give Indonesia dozens of Su-27/30 aircraft and ten Kilo class submarines, as well as armored vehicles, helicopters, warships and a wide array of military equipment. Indonesia has no enemies in the region, although there is some hostility towards Australia (for being richer, more powerful and part of the "West"). The new weapons don't really change the balance of power in the region. It will take years of practice for the Indonesian pilots and sailors to master their new equipment. And that assumes that the government would spend the large amounts of money needed to pay for fuel and spare parts to keep the planes in the air, and the ships at sea, for that training. Meanwhile, Australia already has more advanced subs, and equally capable aircraft. Australia is getting more capable F-35 fighters. But, basically, Indonesian fighters and subs really don't have anyone to fight, which is why it's likely politicians will find other things to do with the money their pilots and sailors want for training.


----------



## KevinB (9 Sep 2007)

That's going to make the area much more stable...  :

Well I guess the Aussies needed some more floating targets etc...


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

buying all that expensive kit is one thing
maintaining it is another thing alltogether different.

Unless russians intend to do the servicing themselves, what's the point?


----------



## TN2IC (9 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> buying all that expensive kit is one thing
> maintaining it is another thing alltogether different.
> 
> Unless russians intend to do the servicing themselves, what's the point?



Good point Geo. I wonder how this is going to be cover. Anyone got some details into this? Here is what I brew up about the sales. But that is it.


http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/4689/

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/asia/2007/09/05/121224/Indonesia-to.htm

http://www.spacemart.com/reports/Indonesia_to_buy_six_Sukhoi_jets_Russia_999.html

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Sep 2007)

...and to think the Australian government gave their government over 1 billion dollars after that tidal wave!

Money well spent I see!

In reality Indonesia is the largest muslim country, with a population of around 280 million, over 16,000 islands, and each island has their own internal problems. In the next attrocity it looks like they'll be carrying out their wicked ways with Soviet equipment.

Yes maintaining it will be a nightmare, but the Indos are switched on, and overall for where they are are quite professional in their own querky way.

Wes


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

Yeah wes but, as you have said, and as we have witnessed with East Timor, Indonesia has some serious internal security problems..... and they aren't going to get better.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> ...and to think the Australian government gave their government over 1 billion dollars after that tidal wave!
> 
> Money well spent I see!



Ah, you guys must fell so warm and fuzzy.   
At less the money went some place useful.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Col.Steiner (11 Sep 2007)

Is there anyone the Russians won't sell weapons too?


----------



## geo (11 Sep 2007)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> Is there anyone the Russians won't sell weapons too?



Only if their cheque bounces


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (12 Sep 2007)

After the fall of the soviet empire, the Russians have a huge surplus of new and used equipment, in which they will not hesitate to sell to "anyone" at bottom basement prices. 

If your money is good, "hello comrade what's your pleasure" Tanks, subs, planes, please take your time and browse our vast assortment of military goods at prices you won't find anywhere else, "guaranteed". Perhaps a bottle of Vodka, while you are shopping?;D


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2007)

Hey Wes,
Now that Indonesia has been hit by earthquaques & risks receiving a tsunami, do you think Australia will donate humanitarian aid?


----------



## TN2IC (13 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hey Wes,
> Now that Indonesia has been hit by earthquaques & risks receiving a tsunami, do you think Australia will donate humanitarian aid?



Watch and shoot.  ;D


----------



## chanman (14 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hey Wes,
> Now that Indonesia has been hit by earthquaques & risks receiving a tsunami, do you think Australia will donate humanitarian aid?



Ask to hold on to some of their new toys as collateral when you dole out the soft loans.     It's not unprecedented for military equipment to be used for payment; IIRC, that's the reason South Korea has Russian AFVs in the inventory.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hey Wes,
> Now that Indonesia has been hit by earthquaques & risks receiving a tsunami, do you think Australia will donate humanitarian aid?



I would not give them steam off my neighbour's dog's shyte to boil and egg!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Jungle (15 Sep 2007)

That is nothing new; the Indons have been using the PT-76, among others, for years.
Greece, Cyprus and India have been buying Russian eqpt for a long time too.

Now that being said, I do not care much for Indonesia after seeing what they did in East Timor, and have little pity for them when hit by earthquakes, tsunamis and other disasters.
What goes around comes around...


----------



## TN2IC (16 Sep 2007)

Gee Wes,
             that was too funny. That sure made my day. And yes I am working on a Sunday.  ;D

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## geo (16 Sep 2007)

Good call Wes


----------



## garb811 (20 Sep 2007)

Further on this, including some anecdotes dating back to InterFET about what the Indonesians were up to during that time.  Shared in accordance with the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.  

The Bulletin Online - Indonesia bulks up naval defence



> As Indonesia re-arms, details are emerging of a dangerous encounter over East Timor. By Paul Daley.
> Indonesia has foreshadowed plans to buy up to 10 of the world's best conventional submarines from Russia almost eight years to the day after Australian military chiefs threatened to destroy two of Jakarta's subs off East Timor.
> Defence academics and experts claim Australia has no cause to be concerned about Indonesia's planned acquisition of the Kilo-class submarines, among the most technically advanced non-nuclear ships in commission.
> 
> ...


----------

